# ничто/ничего



## Budspok

На информационных ресурсах. в том числе весьма авторитетных, часто можно услышать фразу типа "В результате тайфуна пострадало десять человек. Их жизни ничто/ничего не угражает." Используется примерно в равной степени и "ничто" и "ничего". Как же всё-таки будет правильно?


----------



## Awwal12

Никакой разницы (за исключением того, что "ничего" стилистически более нейтрально, тогда как "ничто" четко маркирует достаточно формальный стиль).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ничто


----------



## Budspok

Спасибо всем. (Лично я в подобных  случаях на автомате говорю "ничего".)


----------



## MIDAV

GCRaistlin said:


> Ничто


Категоричненько. А здесь как будет «правильно», по-вашему:

_- Из этой затеи ничто/ничего не вышло. 
- На фронте ничто/ничего не происходит. 
- У меня ничто/ничего не получается._

??


----------



## GCRaistlin

Это название темы по ссылке.


----------



## Rosett

Budspok said:


> На информационных ресурсах. в том числе весьма авторитетных, часто можно услышать фразу типа: "В результате тайфуна пострадало десять человек. Их жизни ничто/ничего не угрожает." Используется примерно в равной степени и "ничто", и "ничего". Как же, всё-таки, будет правильно?


«Ничего» - это более категоричное, более общее отрицание, как правило. Но в речи это не очень заметно.


----------



## Vovan

"Ничего" в роли подлежащего раньше считали разговорным (см., например, словарь Ожегова), но сейчас такое употребление скорее норма, в то время как "ничто" звучит довольно книжно/формально, а в неформальных контекстах порой и странно("Ничто не понятно").


----------



## nizzebro

А вот такой если тест применить:
Если 1) легко присоединить прилагательное ("ничего хорошего") и 2) сложно представить как "ничто из этого", то используется  "ничего". Если наоборот, то "ничто".

На фронте ничего (нового) не происходит.
У меня ничего (дельного) не получается
С тобой ничего (плохого) не случится

С ним ничто не сравнится. (прилагательное невостребовано; можно представить как "ничто_ из этого_ сравнится")
Ничто его не интересует  (хотя и можно сказать "ничто современное ...", но также и "ничто _из этого_ не интересует")
Ничто не предвещало ... (ничто из этого)
Ничто не способно ... (ничто из этого)
Ничто так не ..., как ... (ничто из этого)
Ничто человеческое и.т.п. ему было не чуждо  - хотя здесь прилагательное, но также "ничто _из этого_ было не чуждо"

Потому:
Их жизни ничто не угрожает: 1) не присоединить прилагательное; 2) можно сказать "ничто _из этого_ не угрожает"


----------



## pimlicodude

ничто не ново под солнцем - вот цитата из Библии. Конечно, можно перефразировать как "ничего не ново под солнцем/луной" -- обе формы используются в Гугле.


----------



## Rosett

Budspok said:


> Лично я в подобных  случаях на автомате говорю "ничего".


Но вы же не скажете «на автомате»: «Ничего человеческого мне не чуждо»?


----------



## Budspok

Не скажу, ибо это уже устоявшаяся фраза.


----------



## Rosett

Budspok said:


> Не скажу, ибо это уже устоявшаяся фраза.


Устоявшаяся или нет, эта фраза однозначна в пользу «ничто» как подлежащего в именительном падеже. Более того, если убрать «человеческое», то «ничто» остаётся: «Ничто мне не чуждо».
Но фразу можно эквивалентно преобразовать далее, перенеся отрицание, например, так:
«Нет ничего, что для меня (было бы) чуждо».
Отсюда становится понятно, что дело не смысле (он не меняется), а в грамматической форме изложения, то есть, в построении фразы на основе того или иного предиката.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> ничто не ново под солнцем - вот цитата из Библии. Конечно, можно перефразировать как "ничего не ново под солнцем/луной" -- обе формы используются в Гугле.


Это означает, что «ничего нет нового под луной». «Ничего» как местоимение само по себе не может быть подлежащим, будучи в родительном падеже, но может использоваться  в роли частицы для усиления отрицания «нет (нового)». Иначе говоря, «ничего» при таком разборе можно опустить без ущерба грамматической целостности фразы.

«Нет» в данном случае - предикат, на котором строится безличная фраза.

нет
II безл. (тж. разг. нету) отрицательная форма форма наст. вр. от быть (рд.)

нет
II предик.; (кого-л./чего-л.)
1) (не имеется)
there is / are no
у меня нет — I have no(ne)
2) (отсутствует - о местонахождении)


----------



## MIDAV

nizzebro said:


> Их жизни ничто не угрожает: 1) не присоединить прилагательное; 2) можно сказать "ничто _из этого_ не угрожает"


НИЧТО не мешает нам присоединить прилагательное и сказать: _теперь ничего серьезного их жизни не угрожает_. С другой стороны, мне вообще никогда НИЧЕГО не мешает 

Пассаж насчет «ничто из этого» вообще загадочный. Из этого – из чего? В любом случае я бы сказал, что *ничто *наоборот предполагает некий абсолют и отсутствие всякого выбора, например: 
_Ничто не может существовать вне пространства и времени._

Так или иначе, присоединяюсь к тем, кто уже сказал выше, что в основном это вопрос формальности ситуации.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Это означает, что «ничего нет нового под луной». «Ничего» как местоимение само по себе не может быть подлежащим, будучи в родительном падеже, но может использоваться  в роли частицы для усиления отрицания «нет (нового)». Иначе говоря, «ничего» при таком разборе можно опустить без ущерба грамматической целостности фразы.


По-моему есть маленькая разница между двумя фразами:
ничто не ново под луной: субъект ничто, nothing is new under the sun (under the moon would sound odd in English)
ничего нет нового под луной: имперсональная конструкция, *there is* nothing new under the sun

вот в чем разница, и вот почему переводчики Библии решили так перевести слова Екклесиаста.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> Пассаж насчет «ничто из этого» вообще загадочный


Вот вы бы с этого и начали. Если идея целиком вам не вполне понятна, то к чему тогда обращена ваша ирония? 

Ничего загадочного - просто подставляете "из этого": ..._из этого их жизни не угрожает_. Если оно в этом предложении возможно - а оно возможно, то это "ничто". При этом, предложение не проходит первую часть теста, потому что прилагательное (_серьёзного_) в нем нелогично:  то, что угрожает жизни, не может быть несерьёзным. Не попадайтесь в ловушки.

То же самое относится к "мне ничего/ничто не мешает" - к нему _сложно _присоединить прилагательное (при очень большом желании можно, но в целом оно там избыточно), а вторая часть теста работает - т.е. можно сказать "мне (ничего/ничто) из этого не мешает". Поэтому - "ничто".

Вы можете употреблять "ничего из этого не мешает", и это нормально. Я говорю в жизни "ничо из этого не мешает" и тоже считаю это нормальным. Но в тексте, по моему субъективному мнению, лучше "ничто не мешает". Я задумался, почему мне так кажется, и у меня возник в уме этот "тест" - так что это личное дело и я его никому не навязываю, но внутренне тест _непротиворечивый_.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> ничто не ново под луной: субъект ничто, nothing is new under the sun (under the moon would sound odd in English)
> ничего нет нового под луной: имперсональная конструкция, *there is* nothing new under the sun


Здесь сложно делать однозначные классификации, потому что "ничто" - также не вполне ординарный субъект, в отличие от английского. По сути своей,  - это "ни_что не..." - т.е. такая же штука, как "ни X, ни Y не ...". В общем, ни рыба, ни мясо...

Этот случай, _ничто не ново под луной,_ также успешно объясняется моим тестом в #9. Хотя и можно в принципе присоединить прилагательное (напр. "ничто сущее"), но можно также и использовать "ничто из этого".


----------



## GCRaistlin

На мой взгляд, при акцентировании внимания на объекте употребляется _ничто, _на отрицании действия - _ничего._ Ср.:


> *Родительный падеж*, имеющий в рассматриваемой конструкции значение подчеркнутого отрицания...


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> По-моему есть маленькая разница между двумя фразами:
> ничто не ново под луной: субъект ничто, nothing is new under the sun (under the moon would sound odd in English)
> ничего нет нового под луной: имперсональная конструкция, *there is* nothing new under the sun
> 
> вот в чем разница, и вот почему переводчики Библии решили так перевести слова Екклесиаста.


Разница состоит в том, что «ничего» усиливает отрицание, выраженное предикативным «нет», по сравнению с «ничто».


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> ничто не ново под луной: субъект ничто, nothing is new under the sun (under the moon would sound odd in English)


В России Луна важнее Солнца:

Культура.РФ. Портал культурного наследия, традиций народов России › poems › ya...
Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный… — Пушкин. Полный текст ...
Нет, весь я не умру — душа в заветной лире
Мой прах переживет и тленья убежит —
И славен буду я, доколь в подлунном мире
Жив будет хоть один пиит.
(Написано в манере Горация и Овидия).

Подсолнечный мир вызывает в воображении скорее бескрайнее поле подсолнухов (или океан подсолнечного масла).


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> В России Луна важнее Солнца


Всё это просто переложения латинских поговорок. В англоязычной среде в итоге по факту случайным образом закрепились как преобладающие выражения с "sub sole" ("nihil novi/permanet/..."), тогда как в русскоязычной - с "sub luna" соответственно, и безо всякой эзотерики...


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Всё это просто переложения латинских поговорок. В англоязычной среде в итоге по факту случайным образом закрепились как преобладающие выражения с "sub sole" ("nihil novi/permanet/..."), тогда как в русскоязычной - с "sub luna" соответственно, и безо всякой эзотерики...


это не то, что у нас солнце важнее луны -- наша поговорка берёт налало в Библии, а кстати очень много выражений в английском яызке взяты прямо из Библии, нампример "by the skin of his teeth" и другие. автор Екклесиаста не говорит о луне в этом стихе....


----------

